# OFA Came Back!!



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

So Ironhide's health testing came back - and everything is PERFECT!!! Yay!

Here is her link on OFA. She is 29 months and 28 months when the health testing was done.

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Gladiator had his hip prelims done and his also came back "good". He is 13 months and 12 months when the prelims were done.

Gosh, waiting for 2 years and putting your blood, sweat, tears and time into these dogs and having the final piece of the puzzle be the results of these tests is HARD.:wild:










Ironhide is the sable and Gladiator is the black.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Woohoo!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

WooHoo!

I am angsting about the trip for prelims myself for Beau. No issues but it puts you on edge for sure. Going after he is 1.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's great!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

congratulations! Opening that envelope is always a hold your breath moment!

Lee


----------



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Congratulations! 

Those a drop dead _gorgeous_ dogs! I don't see why people have to be afraid of GSD's for biting, they can bowl you over with their looks just as well!


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> congratulations! Opening that envelope is always a hold your breath moment!
> 
> Lee


 
HAHAHA!! Were you spying on me??:wild:


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

That's great news


----------

